# DS #2185: Lost in Blue 3 (USA)



## JPH (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3091^^


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Hasn't this been released once today already? lol


----------



## JPH (Mar 23, 2008)

Definitely not going to play this shitty, boring game (basing opinion on the last two games in the series).
I'm sure OrR will enjoy playing it on his Lost in Blue Special Limited Edition DS, though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler























			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> Hasn't this been released once today already? lol



Yes, but the  NDS release list was wrong - so JP had to fix it up


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

I know ... I was only teasing you lol

That OrR kid sure f00k'd up his DS ... looks like finger paints where involved


----------



## Novelsito (Mar 23, 2008)

the first one is just unplayable


----------



## byjimini (Mar 23, 2008)

It's unplayable is you don't like games where you actually have to think rather than hold down a trigger until everything is dead.

The first was exceptional fun, not quite worth buying a DS for but worth getting if you already own a DS.

I'm so glad the series has continued.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Exactly ... if you can't think things though, quickly, you are dead.


----------



## Reduxed (Mar 23, 2008)

seriously, another one....


----------



## newsbinreporter (Mar 23, 2008)

This series is extremely tough to play with an especially steep learning curve.  You'll have to die many many times before you reach a point where you die less often.  What I have heard is that they are going to make the 3rd version less difficult.  Hopefully, this is bring in more fan for the series.  As much as I like this series, I could definitely use less dying.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Mar 23, 2008)

I stopped playing the first one when the mostly blind meek chick you rescued on a desert island offers to stay in the cave all the time and cook for you so she won't be a burden.  There's only so much moe one can take.


----------



## Novelsito (Mar 23, 2008)

byjimini said:
			
		

> It's unplayable is you don't like games where you actually have to think rather than hold down a trigger until everything is dead.
> 
> The first was exceptional fun, not quite worth buying a DS for but worth getting if you already own a DS.
> 
> I'm so glad the series has continued.



its unplayable because its extremely hard, you die every 5 minutes
thats its the reason of the general low score in the reviews
potentially it would have been a great great game


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol wth, it's a trilogy already?! Feels like only yesterday (or well, say half a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) when I was working myself through the sequel having waited for it for so long, and now there's a _third_ installment out already?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang I didn't even know this one was coming :S



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> Hasn't this been released once today already? lol


So I'm not crazy after all then - I actually _did_ reply to this thread earlier today


----------



## Wirodeu (Mar 23, 2008)

The game got stuck after entering the cave? :S
I play it on a R4 with firmware V1.16 , downloading V1.17 now.
Anyone else having problems?


----------



## monaug5 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am getting this one.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 23, 2008)

Wirodeu said:
			
		

> The game got stuck after entering the cave? :S
> I play it on a R4 with firmware V1.16 , downloading V1.17 now.
> Anyone else having problems?


First or second time entering the cave?

My game froze after trying to start a fire on my M3 Real. =/


----------



## Wirodeu (Mar 23, 2008)

I gathered some coconuts, met the girl, then drank some water...
Then I entered the cave and it gave me a black screen.
Will see how it works with the newer R4 firmware.


*Edit: Dang! Froze again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess this means it's not R4 compatible. Gotta wait for a patch then, or newer firmware.*


----------



## bluebright (Mar 23, 2008)

funny thing about this game, it doesn't have anything to do with the movie, "Into the Blue" which has Jessica Alba in it. So, the conclusion that I'm drawing, is that this game has nothing to do with Jessica Alba and therefore it does not warrant my attention.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## square (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually, isn't this the fourth in series, with Survival Kids for GB being the first?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 24, 2008)

No, it's the fifth ... there was a Survival Kids 2 released, but only in Japan.


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 24, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> funny thing about this game, it doesn't have anything to do with the movie, "Into the Blue" which has Jessica Alba in it. So, the conclusion that I'm drawing, is that this game has nothing to do with Jessica Alba and therefore it does not warrant my attention.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



I've found if you drink enough the game get really good and the chick starts to look like Alba.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow. That DS looks like straight up ass.

Anyways, I'll probably give this game a shot. I thought the first two sucked, but you never know, they might have gotten something right in this one.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Mar 24, 2008)

WTF? Already?


----------



## Riz123 (Mar 24, 2008)

I got into the cave and started the fire and now starting cooking.. on an R4 on 1.16 firmware..

I'm guessing some have bad files. or something.

Mine froze earlier because I dropped the DS. Did you guys do that too?


----------



## Cronorei (Mar 24, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> byjimini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I never beat the first one, or played the 2nd one, I can honestly say I never died once and lived for quite a long time and explored just about all of the island both solo and with the girl following me.

Perhaps if you realized you have to keep yourself hydrated and eat regularly you won't be dying every 5 minutes.

Hell doesn't it take 20 or 30 minutes to even starve to death? You must have been eating some bad mushrooms and puking constantly to die so fast.


----------



## asuri (Mar 24, 2008)

this one seems a little more easier and organized.. havent died yet got bit by spider though. i found that a yellow or blue (im not sure which) mushroom makes you feel rejuvenated and keeps your strength up. i think im gona play this one full  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also this girl looks way better than the previous version ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps. dont eat spotted mushrooms unless u cooked them


----------



## OrR (Mar 24, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> byjimini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but that is only because you and many other people are bad at the game. In LiB1 I died once at the beginning and then maybe once or twice after that. It was not an easy game but if you've got a little patience left, it's great fun. Too bad that patience is a rare virtue today.


----------



## azotyp (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a question when you cook a black mushroom is it eadible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## enarky (Mar 24, 2008)

The first was a bit repetitive, but not a bad game, IMHO. If your characters "die every five minutes" you definitely did something wrong.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't figured out the first two. I'll go ahead and try this anyway sometime.


----------



## thebawp (Mar 24, 2008)

From what I recall from playing the first two the mushrooms effects are random for every game (or at elast some are).  I quite enjoyed the first game and finished it, played the second but never completed it though.  I'll give this a try.


----------



## king_j1984 (Mar 24, 2008)

thebawp said:
			
		

> From what I recall from playing the first two the mushrooms effects are random for every game (or at elast some are).  I quite enjoyed the first game and finished it, played the second but never completed it though.  I'll give this a try.



i am exactly the same as the guy/girl above
and i only died the first few times i played the game as i didn't understand how it workede, once i figured it out, it was no problem staying alive!


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 24, 2008)

Yup, the game may be hard but it's all about skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you've got things figured out you'll have no problem surviving and actually start enjoying the game.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 24, 2008)

It's quite fun. Until I found the water source it was a bit hard finding coconuts and all but after that it's a breeze. Also I usually don't cook myself as I just can't really figure out the time needed to cook all the stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Might be quite cool if it was some kinda survival roguelike with randomly generated levels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 24, 2008)

"Who's this guy? _Why's he look_ so surprised to see me?" (From the flashback images just after waking up in the island)

Is the translation so f***ed up, or is it just a precise mistake?


----------



## byjimini (Mar 24, 2008)

Dying every 5 minutes? If you're clueless enough to die in a videogame where you have to eat to survive, how the hell do you get by each day in the real world?


----------



## Little (Mar 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed LIB 1. Never finished it but it kept me occupied for a very long time. Although when she was in the cave and I told her I was going away for a long time, she'd just sit in there dying.... even though i left her with full supplies of water and food.  

LIB 2 seemed just like identical to LIB1 though... just with a different map. So it really wasn't appealing at all. 

How does this one vary from the first two on DS? Sounds like it has an identical story line again.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 24, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> "Who's this guy? _Why's he look_ so surprised to see me?" (From the flashback images just after waking up in the island)
> 
> Is the translation so f***ed up, or is it just a precise mistake?
> 
> ...



Same happened to me on G6 Real, until I turned soft-reset off.


----------



## Wirodeu (Mar 24, 2008)

Joey - I'm taking it you played as the boy? Then it's a weird error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh wait, that's not the conv. between boy - girl, but that part with the man on the ship! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not _that_ great at English but can't "Why does" be spelled as "Why's" aswell? I'm quite confident I DID hear people pronounce it like that!

xJonny - Oh thanks! I didn't think about that yet! I remember another game having that problem too! *Turns soft reset off and tries again*

Will edit/post if it works/doesn't work.


----------



## Little (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah dont know about americans but "why's" instead of "why does" makes sense to british people.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 24, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> yeah dont know about americans but "why's" instead of "why does" makes sense to british people.



It sort of makes sense to me, I didn't even notice it!


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 24, 2008)

Everyone who gave up on the previous games oughta give this one a try too. Much has improved and I really like the hints that pop up every time something new happens - like how to make your first fire, shake the trees for coconuts, that sort of things!

And I think the graphics are just a tad sharper as well, not to mention all the artwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm really gonna enjoy this - again. What a pleasant surprise this was


----------



## Purdie (Mar 24, 2008)

ConraDargo said:
			
		

> Everyone who gave up on the previous games oughta give this one a try too. Much has improved and I really like the hints that pop up every time something new happens - like how to make your first fire, shake the trees for coconuts, that sort of things!
> 
> And I think the graphics are just a tad sharper as well, not to mention all the artwork
> 
> ...


The sound is still pretty terrible, though.


----------



## Foie (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the Lost in Blue games.  I have never actually beat one though XD.  I made it to the ruin puzzles in the first one, but I got lazy and never beat it.  But it is annoying that running uses up sooo much energy.


----------



## Ktaro (Mar 24, 2008)

I know the mushrooms have random effects everytime you start a new game but I also noticed the number on your neacklace changes. Btw are the same people who made LiB1&2 the same developers as the third one? Personaly i prefer how the other guys were drawn in the previous version and why can't i find the japanese release for Lost in Blue 3 here on gbatemps game list?


----------



## Wirodeu (Mar 24, 2008)

Most likely because it's not simply called "Lost in Blue 3" but the japanese translation of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried the following things so far:
R4DS - Firmware V1.16 - Soft reset ON
R4DS - Firmware V1.17 - Soft reset ON
R4DS - Firmware V1.17 - Soft reset OFF

All of them froze after the cave, will have to try:

R4DS - Firmware V1.16 - Soft reset OFF

Later then... ^^,


----------



## azotyp (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool game but my characters are preety primitive, I have abilities to make few tools but I managed only to make spear and a bow once (but no arrows). Is there any instruction (maybe ingame) what materials to use. (in that matter the sims on the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was better cose there was a tutorial ingame book).


----------



## asuri (Mar 24, 2008)

hey i found out fish is the easiest way for replenishing your hunger(get your girl/guy to eat with you after u caught a good amount). though your spear does break a few times... i think to make arrows u need a sharpened rock and twig/stick maybe feathers? i found out theres 


Spoiler



ducks


that might drop them


----------



## NightKry (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah this game does seem to glitch quite a lot (twice for me already =P Have to redo everything again)

Btw, does anybody know how to build furniture? I have a bunch of logs... and I don't know where the "build furniture" option is...


----------



## asuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Spoiler



first furniture u can build is a bridge where u just nail down a log to make it steady. its in the forest that connects the two masses of land


----------



## NightKry (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahh I see. I take it you have to have your partner w/ you?


----------



## asuri (Mar 24, 2008)

yes and make a rope and take it with u (on the rope/vine storage thing press down so the quantity is on the bottom) and i think u also need a log. i hate that when u take someone with you it takes so long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i made so an extra trip back cause i forgot the rope


----------



## NightKry (Mar 24, 2008)

Hm... I think there's somthing wrong. I told her to make a rope like, three times, and each time i come back she'll say "All done!", but when i check my inventory it's not there. It's not in her inventory either. Where the heck did all my rope go?


----------



## NightKry (Mar 24, 2008)

Hm... I think there's somthing wrong. I told her to make a rope like, three times, and each time i come back she'll say "All done!", but when i check my inventory it's not there. It's not in her inventory either. Where the heck did all my rope go?


----------



## Wirodeu (Mar 24, 2008)

Perhaps the rope goes to some sort of storage place? Look in all corners of the cave


----------



## asuri (Mar 24, 2008)

its same storage as your vines just press the right button in the vines storage


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 24, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> Hm... I think there's somthing wrong. I told her to make a rope like, three times, and each time i come back she'll say "All done!", but when i check my inventory it's not there. It's not in her inventory either. Where the heck did all my rope go?


Hehe you're the second person to ask this here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's where you leave the whines - just press right.

Anyone knows if the chances of catching something in a trap is completely random or if it heavily depends on where the trap was set up? Like if it's better to have them in the long grass or not.


----------



## NightKry (Mar 24, 2008)

Ah thanks guys.

For traps, i think you place them whereever and then chase the rabbits into the traps?
I've chased a few rabbits around but they all missed my traps..


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 24, 2008)

Well if I remember it correctly from the previous game - you're just supposed to come back another time and see if there's anything caught in it, then use your bow to finish off the animal


----------



## test84 (Mar 24, 2008)

Is this game better than its predecessors? I played first one but after a while, it got boring as hell with no objective and things like that.

p.s. Hi Conrad!


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I think this one's better, at least it's easier to get into. But yeah I always eventually grow tired of the gameplay - once I've built everything there is to build and there's not much left to discover either. But hey I've got plenty of hours left before that happens so that's why I'm currently having a hard time putting the DS down to do something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hey test84


----------



## ExDee (Mar 25, 2008)

Rofl I freeze too


----------



## Cronorei (Mar 25, 2008)

For those asking about mushrooms, in 1 the effects of each mushroom was randomized when you started a new file. So sharing what happens to you with a mushroom in 3 likely won't be the same for someone else.

So I wouldn't be telling people to eat blue ones to feel rejuvenated when somebody else could get food poisoning from it in their file.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 25, 2008)

Is there anything in the old crashed wooden boat? Because I went all through it and found nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also what's better on the fishing rod than the spear, they seem to catch the same type of fish.


----------



## test84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Is there anything special playing this one for someone who played first one like 2 hours?
I got it and played it some, basic stuff but I dont see anything new about it, its same game.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hm did anybody experience losing a savefile? Ah well dunno if I'll play it again.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 25, 2008)

The only thing I hate about this is the voice acting -.- And the fact that the girl can't even keep the firing running! D=< Useless bitch! She can't even get a good amount of firewood and when she goes looking for food she comes back with POISONOUS MUSHROOMS! Argh. And you can't look for her if you want her to return early, she just disappears from the game! >=/

Storyline-wise (w/e story there is) I made it passed the jungle, I think I'm on day... 10.

The devs can make this game better by actually trying to fix the problems which they don't seem to do. True, this is easier than its prequels which is an improvement but they could've improved it a lot more. 1 small improvement every release is just stupid and lazy.


----------



## NightKry (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah the voice acting in this is more terrible than that of Resident Evil... They sound so horribly BAD when they coook (the humming).
And I didn't find anything in the crashed ship too =P
What do I need to make a fishing rod btw?


----------



## asuri (Mar 25, 2008)

a sharpened stone a stick or bamboo and vine


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 25, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> The only thing I hate about this is the voice acting -.- And the fact that the girl can't even keep the firing running! D=< Useless bitch! She can't even get a good amount of firewood and when she goes looking for food she comes back with POISONOUS MUSHROOMS! Argh. And you can't look for her if you want her to return early, she just disappears from the game! >=/
> 
> Storyline-wise (w/e story there is) I made it passed the jungle, I think I'm on day... 10.
> 
> The devs can make this game better by actually trying to fix the problems which they don't seem to do. True, this is easier than its prequels which is an improvement but they could've improved it a lot more. 1 small improvement every release is just stupid and lazy.


Well, the girl says herself that she's not good at finding firewood or food.
Leave that up to the second guy you find later on and let the girl do household chores such as rope and basket making...
...
This game is totally sexist...XD


----------



## test84 (Mar 25, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Is there anything special playing this one for someone who played first one like 2 hours?
> I got it and played it some, basic stuff but I dont see anything new about it, its same game.



meow anyone?


----------



## Wirodeu (Mar 25, 2008)

The "Lose your savefile" glitch seems to happen with bought copies of the game too, but still no solution for the "Freezing after entering cave" glitch.


----------



## Dexxter (Mar 25, 2008)

I know this is a ridiculous question, but where is a drinking source (in the beginning of the game)? Haha, thanks.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 26, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Is there anything special playing this one for someone who played first one like 2 hours?
> I got it and played it some, basic stuff but I dont see anything new about it, its same game.


The "tutorial" thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the chimpanzee. I'm sure there are more stuff as well, just haven't discovered them yet! It's a whole new island after all


----------



## ynneb (Mar 26, 2008)

Dexxter said:
			
		

> I know this is a ridiculous question, but where is a drinking source (in the beginning of the game)? Haha, thanks.




When you come out of the cave, just go to the left, and follow the river


----------



## m3rox (Mar 27, 2008)

Froze on my M3 Perfect MiniSD..


----------

